# Haunted Eve Halloween Yard Haunt 2022: Classic Horror Movie Monsters



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Photos are up on Flickr from this year's yard haunt:








Haunted Eve Halloween 2022


Yard Haunt Theme: Classic Horror Movie Monsters




flic.kr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love the classics!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That would def get the Halloween juices flowing, nice set up


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks great!! I hope you got tons of ToTs and appreciation.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Niitmaremaid said:


> Looks great!! I hope you got tons of ToTs and appreciation.


Thanks! We had ~ 116 trick-or-treaters, which surpassed our prior record of ~ 115 (2021 and 2016) and lots of complements on the haunt.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Amazing set-up! Great attention to detail and lighting!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Winner, Winner...chicken dinner! Old School and loving it! UNIVERSAL STUDIOS would be proud. I'm a sucker for any haunt that can incorporate Lon Chaney as the Werewolf. Love his hands! Thanks for sharing the photos with your fellow haunters.


----------

